# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Setting up Sigma Tile Cutter.....

## Billy22Bob

Having a bit of trouble setting up my new (2nd Hand) 93cm Sigma.
I put a new cutting wheel in it and just finished the porcelain bathroom floor but I have chipped a few tiles along the way. 
Yesterday I started on the 450x 900 vitreous one and seem to have a different characteristic. 
After scoring, they seem very difficult to snap and I'm thinking I should find out how high I should set the slide bar adjustment at either end - this seems to have a big bearing. 
At the moment - the slide bar seems to flex quite a bit and the tile doesnt snap - so I have to give a reasonable wack to get it to snap and sometimes can inadvertently break the tile under the snap pads or under somehwere further up the tile shears off and doesnt snap along the score line. 
Experienced Sigma owners - tips please

----------


## Scottythetiler

vitrified tiles are harder to cut especially the longer ones.   
the trick is to score the length of the tile evenly and make sure you get it right at the edge of the tile.  too many people start the score about 2mm in from the edge which wont give a good cut. 
after the tile is scored you need to apply some pressure to the base of the cut until you can see or hear the crack start to form.  once the crack has started then you move the slide about 100mm up and apply pressure again like before and repeat the process further and further along.  with this method i can cut strips at 10mm wide neatly. 
if you are having troubles with the breaking still, make sure the tile is supported and not flopping around, as this will make it harder.  another way for larger cuts is to flat hand karate chop the tile on the cut side while keeping pressure on the other, lol maybe but it does work.

----------


## Billy22Bob

I think the pressure pads are worn and it's getting too close to the surface on snap - I've got it now so that they only chip on the left hand side ust underneath the pad. one tiler said build the pads up with masking tape when they wear out....hmmmm... 
thanks for your pointer - will see if this helps. I have been doing a lot of scores on the signma and then using the tile saw for <1mm tolerance critical cross cuts and then a quick file to give it a "factory edge".

----------


## Billy22Bob

see the attached photo showing chipping

----------


## Scottythetiler

yep photo shows the pad has gone.  electrical or masking tape will help reduce this yes.

----------


## Billy22Bob

Can you buy (and replace) with spares...?
Also the centre ridge seems a little worn - was wondering if that may be causing any issues.

----------


## Scottythetiler

im sure ive seen spares at good tile supplies shops mate, or alternatively look online for something.  i'd google a bit for you now mate but i've got to run to work.

----------


## bigkey

Hi, I am a newbie in the game; just bought a Sigma 4A (second hand) but not quite sure how to set it up properly. I does scored good but does not snap the tile right, most of the time the tile just cracked. The seller told me to replace the cutting wheel but still does not make much different. I took it apart and seen that there are grinding mark on the snap pad (not sure why)  and thinking it maybe the culprit, but need some experienced members opinion please; How to set up the cutter properlyHow to fix the snap pad problem ?Thanks in advance :Redface:

----------


## bigkey

Any help ???????? :Redface:

----------


## Ashore

Aldi next week ( starts 24th march ) have an electric tile cutter for $50, I got one last year and it's been great  :2thumbsup:

----------

